# New Dwarf Digest and zip top donations



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Those of you who are members of NDGA...I received the newest issue of Dwarf Digest today....and to my SURPRISE...Chrisi Bell mentioned me in her Mailbox notes!  I am still collecting those Zip Tops... hubbys coffee can is filling up and I urge anyone who is willing to start collecting them too..... it doesn't cost much to mail them to her and every single one counts!
A full coffee can fits in a gallon sized ziploc bag...and fits perfectly into a flat rate priority mail padded envelope for less than $5.

This IS something that can be done throughout the year...not just at Christmas time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What are zip tops? What does the sending them in do to help what?
Great that you did that and I love to help where I can but need more info. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry...my age is showing with calling them "zip tops" lol
The tabs on aluminum beverage cans...soda, energy drinks etc

These pop tops are being collected by Chrisi Bell and sent to Ronald McDonald house charities..... RDH is an organization that helps the parents of children with often times a life threatening disease such as cancer, stay close to the Childrens Hospital where their child is receiving treatment. RDH provides an apartment type "home" to the family for the duration they need and the pop tops contribute to the food they need.... Chrisi had said that a gallon jug full of these tabs provides 3 meals a day for a family of 4 for a month.
If you use a lot of canned beverages, pulling those tops off and putting them in a jar to save them takes minimal effort to make a big difference for those who are dealing with the stress and heartbreak of having a sick child...... anyone who wants to contribute can, PM or email me for the address to send them to. A flat rate padded envelope full of these costs just $5.00 to ship.


----------

